# Studie: Die 15 häufigsten Angriffsarten auf Firmendaten



## Newsfeed (10 Dezember 2009)

Laut Verizon waren bei beobachteten Angriffen zu 19 Prozent Keylogger und Spyware involviert. In seltenen Fällen wurde sogenannte RAM Scrapers gesichtet, die den Hauptspeicher eines Systems durchforsten und interessante Daten auf der Platte ablegen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

